# Connecter HomePod à une télé Samsung



## Steeva.71 (9 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous ! J’ai acquis aujourd’hui un HomePod et j’aimerai savoir s’il est possible de le connecter à une télé Samsung pour avoir le son qui sort de l’enceinte ou même la contrôler avec Siri sur le HomePod ?
Quand je lui demande par exemple : « Dis Siri, baisse le son de ma télévision » il me dit « désolé je ne parviens pas à régler le volume » il montre donc qu’il n’y arrive pas, il y a un réglage ? Une manipulation ? 

Merci par avance !


----------



## StéphanH (9 Janvier 2021)

Le jour où les TV Samsung seront HomeKit ...






						Ajouter un accessoire à l’app Maison
					

Ajoutez des accessoires HomeKit et Matter à l’app Maison, puis organisez-les par pièce ou par zone pour contrôler facilement les différents espaces de votre domicile.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Steeva.71 (9 Janvier 2021)

StéphanH a dit:


> Le jour où les TV Samsung seront HomeKit ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé je n’ai pas du bien chercher.... merci de votre réponse !


----------

